# From LLC to freezone help



## blair02 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi! I have a 2 yr limited contract from a LLC company in Abu Dhabi however I only completed 1 yr and 2 mo to this company, I am currently in the process of my visa cancellation but I might have a 6 mo- 1 yr ban since I did not finished my contract.

I have 2 offers:
1. a company in JAFZA- they will provide a visa but salary is not that good
2. a company in TECOM- it is a freezone also,good salary and also near my place.

I want the job in TECOM here's my question:

*will they have difficulty/problem in processing my visa? bec based from what I read in this forum, those who transferred from LLC to tecom fze and face a ban got a problem in processing their employment visa.

* should I just get the job in JAFZA since even if I'll get a ban they can still issue a freezone visa?

Please enlighten me with this one.
Thanks.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

If tecom is a free zone area as well, then I would imagine it won't be a problem? But I'm not sure


----------



## a.rehman (Aug 31, 2016)

*Dear,*

I am doing job in Ras Al khaima and I have limited contract. I got job in Rak Free zone in those days my boss was out of country and no one was here to receive notice so i send him 30 days notice on his official email and on whats app also he saw but didnt reply. He asked to another person in office when i will come i will discuss. Now he come before 1 one day and he didnt allow me cancel. I promised with other company to join them 6 september 2016.

Can I change this job easily,

1. If labour office will give me ban I get the free zone visa.
2. after bank if i go for exit can i re-enter in uae again either i have banned from mol.

Please guide asap.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My guidance would be not to resurrect a four year old thread .....

No employer can 'refuse to allow you to cancel'.


----------

